# Neue BLASC Version! 0.4.0 BUILD 51



## B3N (11. Februar 2005)

Eine neue Version von BLASC steht zum Download bereit. Mit dieser Version haben wir unseren ersten Schritt in Richtung Item-, Quest und Characterdatenbank gemacht! In Zukunft werden also nicht nur eure Charaktere ausgewertet, sondern auch Items, Quests, Zonen, Locations, Mobs und NPCs.

Wir werden euch so bald wie möglich eine überarbeitete Version unseres Herolds bzw. unserer Datenbank online stellen, mit dieser ist es dann auch möglich nach Items, Mobs, Quests zu suchen und diese auf unseren Karten darzustellen. 

*Download:* »BLASC 0.4.0 BUILD 51« 

Wer BLASC bereits installiert hat, wird über  das Autoupdate automatisch auf den neuesten Stand gebracht!


----------



## Shazzar (11. Februar 2005)

Bei mir hängt sich BLASC beim update auf. Nachdem ich die Aktualisierung bestätige kommt das "suche nach neuer BLASC Version", dann passiert nichts weiter.



edit: Beim vierten Versuch kam jetzt die Fehlermeldung "E/A-Fehler 1784"


----------



## groener (11. Februar 2005)

Der E/A Fehler 1784 taucht dann auf, wenn trotz Internetverbindung kein Zugriff auf das Internet möglich ist. Schau mal in deiner Firewall nach ob Blasc nach draussen darf.


----------



## Xmasman (11. Februar 2005)

irgendwie werden die alten chars nochmal übertragen ist sollte man evtl. im Verzeichnis

World of Warcraft/WTF/Account/<Accountname>/<Charnamen>/

Alle Chars mal rauslöschen?
Oder sogar ganzen  Account löschen? Nur wüsste ich dann zu gern ob meine Steuerungseinstellungen dann auch futsch sind oder wo werden die gespeichert?


----------



## B3N (11. Februar 2005)

Xmasman schrieb:
			
		

> irgendwie werden die alten chars nochmal übertragen ist sollte man evtl. im Verzeichnis
> 
> World of Warcraft/WTF/Account/<Accountname>/<Charnamen>/
> 
> ...




Deine Steuerung bleibt erhalten wenn du nur die Datei SavedVariables.lua in deinem Account Verzeichnis löscht, lediglich deine CT Mod bzw. Cosmos Einstellungen würden dadurch verloren gehen.


----------



## Xmasman (11. Februar 2005)

Irgendwie will mein Char nicht so ganz übertragen werden.
Der baut zwar Verbindung auf und überträgt 2 Einträge aber auftauchen tut der trotzdem hier nicht (bin auf Server: Madmortem).
Daten übertragen sind auch 0kb/s

Müssen im Router auch irgendwelche Sachen eingestellt werden, weil bevor ich die alten Chars gelöscht hatte gings noch?
Oder sind irgendwie die Server momentan begrenzt (von den Namen her)?


----------



## Shazzar (11. Februar 2005)

Mit meiner Firewall ist alles in Ordnung :wink:

Das Problem besteht weiterhin, ich schmeiss jetzt die alte Version einfach runter und saug mir die neue..



Mir ist grad ein kleiner Tippfehler aufgefallen, BLASC konfig., Wissensdatenbank: "deuschten WoW Client".


----------



## B3N (11. Februar 2005)

Die alte Version funktioniert generell nicht mehr, wir haben die Upload Routine geändert.


----------



## Lewo (11. Februar 2005)

liegt blasc eigentlich unter irgenteiner lizenz? oder kann man die quellcodes ham zum selber compilieren?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sonst muss ich dafür auch wine nehmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xmasman (11. Februar 2005)

hmm aber auch die neue funzt bei mir gar nicht.
hab mal deinstalliert und neu druf gemacht aber will trotzdem nicht übertragen, sollte ich neustarten vorher oder in einem anderen verzeichnis was löschen, oder kommt der sich mit anderen UI Einstellungenen evtl. ins Gehege?


----------



## Regnor (11. Februar 2005)

Xmasman schrieb:
			
		

> hmm aber auch die neue funzt bei mir gar nicht.
> hab mal deinstalliert und neu druf gemacht aber will trotzdem nicht übertragen, sollte ich neustarten vorher oder in einem anderen verzeichnis was löschen, oder kommt der sich mit anderen UI Einstellungenen evtl. ins Gehege?
> [post="79906"][/post]​



was sagt BLASC denn? bringt BLASC eine Fehlermeldung?


----------



## Nebelschleicher (11. Februar 2005)

Um auch mal positiv zu berichten - die neue Version funktioniert bei mir absolut problemlos und einwandfrei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

*schleim* *gg*

Lg,
Nebel


----------



## B3N (11. Februar 2005)

Es gab anscheinend ein Problem mit der BUILD51 - es wird demnächst BUILD52 zum Download bereit stehen.


----------



## Xmasman (11. Februar 2005)

Also das Problem bei mir ist, es wird gesagt, dass er sagt er überträgt Daten, aber dabei werden 0kb übertragen.
Ich hab das UI Interface von : http://www.cethinchimera.com/index.cfm?page=ui/index.cfm drauf.
Es kommt keine Fehlermeldung


----------



## B3N (11. Februar 2005)

Xmasman schrieb:
			
		

> Also das Problem bei mir ist, es wird gesagt, dass er sagt er überträgt Daten, aber dabei werden 0kb übertragen.
> Ich hab das UI Interface von : http://www.cethinchimera.com/index.cfm?page=ui/index.cfm drauf.
> Es kommt keine Fehlermeldung
> [post="79964"][/post]​




Es könnte unter umständen sein das es mit diesem UI Mod Konflikte gibt, ist aber nicht sicher! Wie gesagt, neue Version kommt in kürze, einfach abwarte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regnor (11. Februar 2005)

Lewo schrieb:
			
		

> liegt blasc eigentlich unter irgenteiner lizenz? oder kann man die quellcodes ham zum selber compilieren?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die Quellcodes stehen leider nicht der allgemeinheit zur Verfügung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xmasman (11. Februar 2005)

Also ich hab jetzt den Fehler mit dem Vorher installierten UI, welches ich oben angegeben hatte hat es nicht geklappt, zumindest nicht wenn das vorher installiert war.


----------



## Regnor (11. Februar 2005)

Xmasman schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hab jetzt den Fehler mit dem Vorher installierten UI, welches ich oben angegeben hatte hat es nicht geklappt, zumindest nicht wenn das vorher installiert war.
> [post="80077"][/post]​



Scheinbar läuft es ja jetzt bei dir da du in den Statistiken auftauchst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wir werden uns das Problem mit dem Mod mal anschauen.


----------



## Kachido (12. Februar 2005)

Gugu,

ich kann auch nicht updaten. Ich hänge da in einer Schleife fest. Er lädt statt die 51er Version immer die 44, bzw wird die 44 wieder installiert. Bei jedem Start von BLASC will er also erneut updaten...


Gruß

Kachi


----------

